# Moving in August



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am a single American female moving to Dubai to teach in August. I am curious about the area I will live and teach in. I know my school, located in Al-Mizhar, has accommodations for me in Al Warqaa.

What can anyone tell me about Al-Mizhar and Al Warqaa? How far they from the beaches? Malls? Supermarkets? Nightlife?

I've read previous post about what to expect, but as a newbie what things brought on the biggest culture shock for you?

Thanks for all and any advice.

Sincerely,
Cats :eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome.

Al Warqaa is basically up past the airport, it's more of a locals place than a westerners place - in general this is, I'm sure there are enclaves, the nearest supermarkets i would think would be in Mirdiff, although there will be some supermarkets in and around too.

Beaches are miles, $20-30 away in a cab, you really are at the top end, and as for night-life, that's a cab away too, reckon on about $10 to Chi and Warehouse in/around Garhoud, nearer $24 for the ones in Marina.

I wouldn't call it a culture shock, but the laid back way of life here used to bug me, and the fact that even when someone says they'll do something, they usually don't...

Enjoy and I hope I've not put you off, it's a great place, believe me!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Culture shock - Lacking of human rights and how woman are made to be here. Pet peeve culture shock that frustrates me on a daily basis - roads (no left turns).

Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

*hmmmm...*



Andy Capp said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Al Warqaa is basically up past the airport, it's more of a locals place than a westerners place - in general this is, I'm sure there are enclaves, the nearest supermarkets i would think would be in Mirdiff, although there will be some supermarkets in and around too.
> 
> ...



Andy...

When you say 20-30 are you talking in US dollars or AED.? Also how is the public transit system?

Thank you for your advice.

Diana


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

US Dollars he'll be meaning!

Public transport exists but it's not something I'd overly rely on. You'd save some money by taking a cab to your nearest Metro station but if you are going far, it'll take a while.

Of course, if you can make some friends in your local area, splitting the cost of a taxi to go the beach/nightclubs, etc, is much more manageable.

If you look at the map below, you'll see the location of Al Warqa. The majority of the places you'll want to go are going to be on or above the red line that runs parallel with the coastline:


----------



## sweden7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmmm culture shock is unavoidable. Its better to prepare your mind it. You will get over it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mirdiff is the closest main area and there is much improved with two new malls having opened recently. Little in the way of nightlife and no bars there yet. Closest area for going out is Garhoud, just past the airport where there are hotels, bars and clubs.

-


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

This is interesting to read for me too _catsplay2_ as I will be arriving late August with husband to teach and have accomodation with school in Mirdif. Mirdif to Garhoud takes how long by car Elphaba or is it best to get about by metro/taxi for eating and drinking out? Thanks. 
J x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jamin said:


> This is interesting to read for me too _catsplay2_ as I will be arriving late August with husband to teach and have accomodation with school in Mirdif. Mirdif to Garhoud takes how long by car Elphaba or is it best to get about by metro/taxi for eating and drinking out? Thanks.
> J x


Sorry, can anyone else answer this or is it specifically for Elphy?


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sorry, can anyone else answer this or is it specifically for Elphy?


I always look forward to reading your charming, witty and insightful posts so of course you are most welcome Andy :eyebrows:
J x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jamin said:


> I always look forward to reading your charming, witty and insightful posts so of course you are most welcome Andy :eyebrows:
> J x


How obvious it is that you've never met me.... 

It's about 10 minutes in a car, no metro there (yet) so around AED20. Then you have the Meridian airport with warehouse (club), and loads of other bars, also Irish village, millennium hotel, and others too, then it's over the bridge to chi for cheesy nights with 70s disco! Heaven!


Oh and don't forget Wafi complex, great places there too - around another AED20...

Enjoy!


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

*How about....*

I was wondering if festival city and international city would be of interest as places to go for eating out/bars/movies,etc.) I know I will have a car after my 3rd day...I'm kind of scared about driving there after hearing many horror stories. I'm a native NYC driver so I've been told I'll be fine, but I'm not sure how true that is. 

Are there any must see locales that I should think about visiting?

Thanks for all the advice...Cats 

P.S. Jamin, if you don't mind me asking which school will you be teaching at. I'll be at AAG in Al-Mizhar.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

catsplay2 said:


> ...I'm kind of scared about driving there after hearing many horror stories. I'm a native NYC driver so I've been told I'll be fine, but I'm not sure how true that is.


It is funny that we used to complain about the driving in UAE when we lived in Abu Dhabi, then we moved to Cairo for a few years... OMG... then now we are moving back and promise to slap each other if one of us ever moan about the driving in UAE again 

You will be fine driving here in UAE, and having that NYC driving experience, you probably be doing well in Cairo too...


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

**



ccr said:


> It is funny that we used to complain about the driving in UAE when we lived in Abu Dhabi, then we moved to Cairo for a few years... OMG... then now we are moving back and promise to slap each other if one of us ever moan about the driving in UAE again
> 
> You will be fine driving here in UAE, and having that NYC driving experience, you probably be doing well in Cairo too...


Thanks...that's comforting to know


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

catsplay2 said:


> I was wondering if festival city and international city would be of interest as places to go for eating out/bars/movies,etc.) I know I will have a car after my 3rd day...I'm kind of scared about driving there after hearing many horror stories. I'm a native NYC driver so I've been told I'll be fine, but I'm not sure how true that is.
> 
> Are there any must see locales that I should think about visiting?
> 
> ...



International City is 'cheap seats'. People only live there is they cannot afford anywhere else as it's the cheapest area in Dubai. Only real reason to go there is to visit Dragonmart. There are a few restaurants there (all unlicenced) but don't go wandering around at night on your own.

Festival City has a big shopping centre with IKEA and the largest M&S outside the UK. (Best value good tea & coffee!) Lots of unlicenced cafes and restaurants in the mall and a cinema (also a cinema in Mirdif City Centre mall). Two hotels next door are both licenced.

As for driving, grow eyes in the back of your head! Expect people to drive like idiots, not use their indicators, pull out in front of you etc. You'll miss exits and turnings and possibly get lost to start with but treat it as a learning experience. Best to hit the roads on a Friday morning to start with as that's the quietest time.

-


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> International City is 'cheap seats'. People only live there is they cannot afford anywhere else as it's the cheapest area in Dubai. Only real reason to go there is to visit Dragonmart. There are a few restaurants there (all unlicenced) but don't go wandering around at night on your own.
> 
> Festival City has a big shopping centre with IKEA and the largest M&S outside the UK. (Best value good tea & coffee!) Lots of unlicenced cafes and restaurants in the mall and a cinema (also a cinema in Mirdif City Centre mall). Two hotels next door are both licenced.
> 
> ...


Ok, does unlicensed mean illegal and not monitored? And does a business need a food license to do business as a restaurant or sell food? You're post caught my attention as I also own food places in the states. Is the food license displayed on the front door/window? Sorry for the food 3rd degree, but I’m coming over soon and want to know what to look out for.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Hero said:


> Ok, does unlicensed mean illegal and not monitored? And does a business need a food license to do business as a restaurant or sell food? You're post caught my attention as I also own food places in the states. Is the food license displayed on the front door/window? Sorry for the food 3rd degree, but I’m coming over soon and want to know what to look out for.


No. It means not licenced to sell alcohol.

Businesses need trade and municipality licences.

-


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

catsplay2 - I'm totally worried about the whole driving thing too. We have a hire car when we arrive so should be interesting 
My husband has a job at DESS and I'm a secondary school teacher but I'm going to sit out the racing into a job in September and apply for something when we're more settled in (we have 2 children who need sorting out) :juggle::whip:
What do you teach cats?
J x


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Do not worry about the driving, once you get out there and hit the roads you will be fine. The trick is to drive straight away and not put it off! I have lived here many years, have never had an accident (not counting a small rear ender). Just do not trust anyone else on the roads-just cos they indicate right doesn,t mean they wont turn left! And if you are flashed that does not mean they are letting you out-it means get out of the way I,m coming thru!!!


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

btw Andy C do you fancy some pocket money from august?
Well all those good watering holes you pointed out sound great - all we need now is a baby sitter so we can hit the town with cats? :behindsofa:

Thanks _wandabug_ I've read hair raising threads about what's going on and it does put you off. Thanks for a reassuring perspective on it for us newbies! Like you say the key is not to put it off and get out there. 
J x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jamin said:


> btw Andy C do you fancy some pocket money from august?
> Well all those good watering holes you pointed out sound great - all we need now is a baby sitter so we can hit the town with cats? :behindsofa:


Take the kids to the Irish Village, but take some bread so they can feed the Ducks!


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

Really Andy? Happy days... Is it the norm for children to go out in the evenings and be at licensed places with their parents? Totally not like in the UK if so! You only have to have a whimper out of your child in a pub and everyone is moving away and looking on disapprovingly at their presence. 
What other licensed family friendly watering holes can be found in the areas of Garhoud and Oud Metha (and any other taxi-able places from Mirdif) thanks for your suggestions in advance. So it's possible to have a social life and children after all :rockon:

Do you find due to the heat that daily activity goes on later into the night? For example are families out and about much later in the day? Do shops stay open late?
You said Elphaba that you shouldn't walk about at night in the area of International City. Is this a common problem in Dubai? I heard that burglaries are common in Mirdif for example? Do you have to be on your guard like in the Uk when out and about at night?
Sorry for the full-on question time - :tape:
J x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jamin said:


> Really Andy? Happy days... Is it the norm for children to go out in the evenings and be at licensed places with their parents? Totally not like in the UK if so! You only have to have a whimper out of your child in a pub and everyone is moving away and looking on disapprovingly at their presence.
> What other licensed family friendly watering holes can be found in the areas of Garhoud and Oud Metha (and any other taxi-able places from Mirdif) thanks for your suggestions in advance. So it's possible to have a social life and children after all :rockon:
> 
> Do you find due to the heat that daily activity goes on later into the night? For example are families out and about much later in the day? Do shops stay open late?
> ...


In outside bars (and pool bars) kids are fine, in certain indoor places they are too as long as they're well behaved and you don't let them get too drunk! I used to take my lad to Left Bank in Madinat, sit outside, watch the Abras go by, few glasses of wine, great fun. So yes you can.

People do tend to go out (or stay out) VERY late here, it's not unusual to see kids out at midnight, not at all, no matter how small. 

Shops in malls and supermarkets are usually open until at least 10pm, midnight on weekends (thur-sat nights).

For walking around at night, no it's just really in the IC ghetto tbh, most places are OK and usually well policed, as for burglaries in Mirdiff? I didn't know it was worse than other areas in Dubai, and even if it is it's a lot better than UK. A LOT better.

You owe me a beer for answering you btw... X!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

jamin said:


> What other licensed family friendly watering holes can be found in the areas of Garhoud and Oud Metha (and any other taxi-able places from Mirdif) thanks for your suggestions in advance


It's not near Garhoud, but a good option for July / August is Movies by the Pool at The Montgomerie - two movies on Thu / Fri nights shown on a screen on their pool terrace, you can watch in the water if you wish, BBQ, alcohol for those that want. There were kids there with their parents last year and it went on quite late. Probably about a 45 min drive though.


----------



## jamin (Jan 6, 2010)

You owe me a beer for answering you btw... X![/QUOTE]

It would be my pleasure - you've been a real help with that one. Few glasses of wine, watching Abras and kids allowed, my idea of a good moment! But it will have to be a virtual beer till I get closer your way. lane:
J x


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> No. It means not licenced to sell alcohol.
> 
> Businesses need trade and municipality licences.
> 
> -


Oops, sorry to jump off the deep end. Thanks for straightening me out.


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

jamin said:


> catsplay2 - I'm totally worried about the whole driving thing too. We have a hire car when we arrive so should be interesting
> My husband has a job at DESS and I'm a secondary school teacher but I'm going to sit out the racing into a job in September and apply for something when we're more settled in (we have 2 children who need sorting out) :juggle::whip:
> What do you teach cats?
> J x


Hi Jamin,

I get a car by day 3 and I'm terrified...lol. I teach early childhood...yay!!!!

Cats :dance:


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

jamin said:


> btw Andy C do you fancy some pocket money from august?
> Well all those good watering holes you pointed out sound great - all we need now is a baby sitter so we can hit the town with cats? :behindsofa:
> 
> Thanks _wandabug_ I've read hair raising threads about what's going on and it does put you off. Thanks for a reassuring perspective on it for us newbies! Like you say the key is not to put it off and get out there.
> J x


I think I would be down for exploring a few watering holes with you Jamin :spit:


----------

